# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My SARMS S4 log

## jumpman029

This morning i started my first S4 cycle. I took 50mgs. I must say that this stuff tastes like shit. I plan on running it for 4 weeks. Doing 100 mgs the first 2 weeks and then bumping it up to 150mgs for the last two weeks. Today I am doing legs and back.

----------


## time 4 a *CHANGE*

r u doin a pct?

----------


## tballz

> r u doin a pct?


All the studies seem to indicate that no pct is needed. It doesn't shut down your hpta.

Jumpman keep us posted. Let us know everything, even the negative side effects if there are any. Very awesome you are doing this.

----------


## jumpman029

> All the studies seem to indicate that no pct is needed. It doesn't shut down your hpt.
> 
> Jumpman keep us posted. Let us know everything, even the negative side effects if there are any. Very awesome you are doing this.


I am not doing a PCT. i just got done with my leg and back workout. It was my first day taking S4 so i didn't feel any different. I had a good workout and I can't wait till the stuff starts to kick in. I've heard you start feeling it around day 10. But ill keep everyone posted.

----------


## jumpman029

I just took my first dose of the day of 25 mgs. ill take 50mgs more b4 my workout and then 25mgs later on tonight. Today is shoulders

----------


## bass

good luck bro, I'll be checking this log so i can compare it to mine.

----------


## jumpman029

> good luck bro, I'll be checking this log so i can compare it to mine.


Thanks Bass. I hope I get similar results like yours. I just got done with shoulders today and I had a great workout. I took the S4 on an empty stomach about 45min b4 my workout. I tried 90s on dumbbell press fir the first time ever and I almost got 5. I can't wait to see how many times I'll be lifting them once the S4 kicks in. 

BTW... Ever since i've started S4 I have had mild diarreah

----------


## bass

hmmm, no diarrhea here, but definitely a change, little soft perhaps, eat raw flax seeds, whole not ground, eat about 6 tablespoons a day, this should help. read my last report, i think you'll find it interesting.

----------


## jumpman029

just took my second 50mg dose of S4 and i am about to leave for the gym. Today is arm day. I haven't noticed any side effects yet.

----------


## jumpman029

had a good day at the gym today. i felt more energy than usual but i dont think its because of the S4 yet

----------


## jumpman029

sry i havent reported anything the last couple of days. but i still havent felt anything yet. no vision problems or anything

----------


## bass

> sry i havent reported anything the last couple of days. but i still havent felt anything yet. no vision problems or anything


thats only five days so far, probably in 3-5 days from now you will see and feel the effects.

----------


## jumpman029

I just had a great chest workout today. i did more than i usually could do by two more reps. i did take an extra day of rest however. My elbow is not as sore as it usually is after chest day.

----------


## bass

your results so far sound like mine, the elbow and shoulder pain relief is what made me like this stuff. i really hope you get good results. I look forward to reading more.

----------


## jumpman029

my dog knocked out half a bottle of my S4 this morning so i had to order another one. i hope its worth it. I also noticed slight vision problems occurring today. i walked from outside into a dark room and i couldn't see anything. it took a lot longer than usual for my eyesight to adjust. just thought i should tell everyone. 

tonight is legs and back day. im hoping to max out on deadlifts. ill see what i can do

----------


## bass

oh shit, that $80! Buckle up buddy, it all downhill from here regarding the vision...

----------


## jumpman029

I haven't worked out the past couple of days because of my midterms for law school. however today i had an awesome arm workout. I was able not only to go 5 lbs heavier than i usually do but i was able to do about 2 extra reps per set almost. There are no adverse side effects so far except some minor vision problems. But the vision problems are not severe yet.

----------


## bass

good to hear its working bro, are you still on 100mgs per day?

----------


## liftsmore

> I haven't worked out the past couple of days because of my midterms for law school. however today i had an awesome arm workout. I was able not only to go 5 lbs heavier than i usually do but i was able to do about 2 extra reps per set almost. There are no adverse side effects so far except some minor vision problems. But the vision problems are not severe yet.


So a week later after starting your cycle of sarms you went up 5lbs and 2 extra sets. That's pretty good. 

How many years have you been lifting?

----------


## jumpman029

> So a week later after starting your cycle of sarms you went up 5lbs and 2 extra sets. That's pretty good. 
> 
> How many years have you been lifting?


I've been lifting for about 5-6 years religiously. About a month b4 i started S4 i also incorporated a lot of powerlifting, using chains and such, and just going really heavy. But doing this would make my elbows hurt. But since i started S4 my elbows haven't been as sore, so it has allowed me too lift a little bit heavier. 

PS.. i dont think i gave any of my stats.
23 years old
5'10
180lbs
13-14% bf (i hope to get down below 10)

----------


## jumpman029

> good to hear its working bro, are you still on 100mgs per day?


Actually I am I've been up to 175mgs. Thanks for asking. I forgot to tell everyone. I just got my new S4 today (cuz my other bottle spilled out. I still get mad every time i see my dog haha).

----------


## bass

it helped ease the pain on your elbow, that’s awesome! i guess this makes two of us, and its not my imagination...

----------


## freakinhuge

great to see that its easing the pain and increasing the stength, everything I read makes this stuff sound amazing. Have you felt any major differences jumping from 100 to 175 mgs per day? And are you seeing any difference in your stamina?

----------


## tballz

> (cuz my other bottle spilled out. I still get mad every time i see my dog haha).


Careful of the SARMs rage i've heard about....much much worse than roid rage . :LOL:

----------


## jumpman029

> great to see that its easing the pain and increasing the stength, everything I read makes this stuff sound amazing. Have you felt any major differences jumping from 100 to 175 mgs per day? And are you seeing any difference in your stamina?


My stamina was already pretty good but I have really just been lifting heavy since ive been on S4 so i couldn't really say. But i haven't seen any negative side effects jumping from 100-175mgs. Only the night vision thing, but its not that bad, its just annoying

----------


## Rose-Villian

Any Updates..?

----------


## tballz

Jumpman, It's been awhile. What's happening with your sarms cycle?

----------


## Musa

> Jumpman, It's been awhile. What's happening with your sarms cycle?




Was death one of the side effects????  :Smilie:

----------


## liftsmore

> Was death one of the side effects????


Still worth the risk... :Smilie:

----------


## Captain37

Hey Jump, I hope your ok and I am waiting to see the finished result. Keep posting man.

----------


## thane222

Please keep posting, been wanting as much sarms info as possible, very interesting in trying a 4 week cycle of this.

----------


## liftsmore

Where'd dude go??? More updates about your SARMs cycle, please.

----------


## jumpman029

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been keeping everyone updated. I am in my first year of Law School right now and I have had midterms the last two weeks, so I have not had time to log on. But here are some updates:

the night vision problems are really bad, but it's manageable because I don't do much at night anyway. But besides that I have been experiencing some very nice strength gains in the gym. My 1 rep max for many of my lifts have increased dramatically. Also my elbow pain isn't is bad as it used to be. Instead of my elbow hurting for a week after I benched, it only hurts for a day or two. 

I am still taking about 175mgs a day. I just finished my second bottle and I got two more bottles to go. I will try to log on more regularly now since midterms are over. 

If anyone has any other questions don't hesitate to ask

----------


## Musa

> Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been keeping everyone updated. I am in my first year of Law School right now and I have had midterms the last two weeks, so I have not had time to log on. But here are some updates:
> 
> the night vision problems are really bad, but it's manageable because I don't do much at night anyway. But besides that I have been experiencing some very nice strength gains in the gym. My 1 rep max for many of my lifts have increased dramatically. Also my elbow pain isn't is bad as it used to be. Instead of my elbow hurting for a week after I benched, it only hurts for a day or two. 
> 
> I am still taking about 175mgs a day. I just finished my second bottle and I got two more bottles to go. I will try to log on more regularly now since midterms are over. 
> 
> If anyone has any other questions don't hesitate to ask



what about weight gain?????

----------


## kalspic

can you give us some number on the strength gains too

----------


## jumpman029

i have lost weight so far. i have kept the same diet and cardio schedule. I am at 177 right now. So i lost 3 lbs of what i believe to be fat. I am also drinking a gallon of what a day. Strength gains have been noticeable as well. I am able to get 2 extra reps on what used to be a 4 rep bench max. S4 has also mad my elbows and knees not as sore after a heavy day of bench and squat

----------


## bass

> i have lost weight so far. i have kept the same diet and cardio schedule. I am at 177 right now. So i lost 3 lbs of what i believe to be fat. I am also drinking a gallon of what a day. Strength gains have been noticeable as well. I am able to get 2 extra reps on what used to be a 4 rep bench max. S4 has also mad my elbows and knees not as sore after a heavy day of bench and squat


Man thats good to hear, it sounds like its doing the same thing for you as it did for me. i was at 205 when i started and 6 weeks later i am at 198-199.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

So SARMs S4 is giving weight loss along with strength gains. i am loving this, the more I read the more I like. Hope to be starting this very soon.

----------


## bass

> So SARMs S4 is giving weight loss along with strength gains. i am loving this, the more I read the more I like. Hope to be starting this very soon.


yes, go back to my log and see the triceps before and after pics, you will see fat loss and muscle gain, of course i am on a strict diet and do 6-7 day cardio. one of the main reasons i cycled S4 was to maintain muscle while working hard to lose fat, but I accomplished both, lost fat and gained muscle, also gained strength and kept it so far...

----------


## Equiguns

What sort of muscle gains are possible? Im interested in gaining muscle but it sure seems a bit fishy if people say they are gaining muscle and losing fat simultaneously. Not saying anyone is lying, it's just physiologically extremely difficult to do both during the same 6 or 8 week period. I'm interested in the ability to increase protein synthesis and actually put on some significant weight in the form of muscle. SARMS are also used for cachexia, and i believe at low dose they increase weight, not just maintain it. Maybe someone that is doing a longer cycle can obtain hydrostatic weigh-in so we can truly determine if there is a significant fat loss while say, possibly maintaining body weight.

----------


## bass

my before and after triceps photos clearly shows fat loss...

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=188

muscle gain was probably minimal, i gained allot of strength lifting heavier and therefore gaining muscles...

----------


## endus

> What sort of muscle gains are possible? Im interested in gaining muscle but it sure seems a bit fishy if people say they are gaining muscle and losing fat simultaneously. Not saying anyone is lying, it's just physiologically extremely difficult to do both during the same 6 or 8 week period. I'm interested in the ability to increase protein synthesis and actually put on some significant weight in the form of muscle. SARMS are also used for cachexia, and i believe at low dose they increase weight, not just maintain it. Maybe someone that is doing a longer cycle can obtain hydrostatic weigh-in so we can truly determine if there is a significant fat loss while say, possibly maintaining body weight.


If you noticed, most of the testers were cutting, not bulking. For me, I was dong net negative calories and still added more lean muscle while burning fat. If you did a bulking cycle, I'm sure you could add more muscle due to the strength increase. See Okinawa's log - he put on tremendous weight doing S4 and PH.

----------

